# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Квартальная отчетность

## Трофим

Открыл в апреле ООО, сам и директор и бухгалтер (без опыта).
Какие регламентированные отчеты требуется сдать в ИФНС, ФСС и ПФ за 2-ой квартал?
Инструмент - 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.15.310), конфигурация: Комплексная автоматизация, редакция 1.1 (1.1.22.1) Вложение 807

----------


## avddev

Опоздал уже до 28 и 30 июля отчетность а ПФР до 15 августа ФСС до 15 июля

----------


## Трофим

> Опоздал уже до 28 и 30 июля отчетность а ПФР до 15 августа ФСС до 15 июля


Да уж догадался, но все равно сдать надо, пока с 1С разбирался, пока первичку ввел время и ушло :(

----------


## avddev

Нулевые по налогам сдавай если 20% от суммы налога больше 1000 руб, а потом через недели 2 уточненку. Если меньше можно сдать штраф все равно 1 т.

----------

